# Storage unit issues.



## Chris (Nov 11, 2013)

I have had a storage unit the last couple years and got rid of it a few weeks ago but when I left I only had one of two keys (they supply keys and locks) they would not accept a return of one key so I went home to find the other. Well I forgot about it and then remembered and found the key. I sent the other half to drop them off while I was out of town. She tried to drop them off but the guy wanted money saying our contract wasn't closed until they had the keys back. She tried to pay with my Amex but they don't take it.  Now it is they won't accept the keys until I pay them 75 bucks and it goes up 7 bucks a day.  He was very rude to her to where she almost cried. I am at the point to where they can **** themselves and not get the keys back or money from me but don't know if a storage unit will haunt my credit for the next ten years.

What would you do?


----------



## havasu (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd ask to speak with either his boss or the district manager. They all have them.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a one off, this kid works directly for the owner. I moved out last month on the 4th but had already paid for the entire month, when I asked him if they would prorate and I could get some money back he said no and that when I pay I forfeit my money. This guy has been a jerk over the last few years. He will only relay messages through him to his boss (A family member). He follows through with nothing over the last few years. I really would hate to give him a hundred bucks just to give back the keys.


----------



## havasu (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know. I'd find a time when this butt lozenge isn't working and go around or over his head.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2013)

Meanwhile I am at 7 bucks a day.


----------



## havasu (Nov 12, 2013)

How about hiring that annoying guy who wants the job with you. Then sit him in your office with a phone and make him call the storage place a hundred times a day. That ought to work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2013)

Give him the keys, pay him his money, get a receipt and then kick him in the nutz...just a thought...


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2013)

I may end up doing that or blowing him off. I'm gonna threaten that tree hugging queer with yelp.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2013)

So I went down there and had two options in my mind, if he was a douche to me he would get his locks back and that is it, if he were civil I would pay him. I guess being 6'3" 250 pounds has it's advantages at times because he was nice as can be and even discounted the late charges so I paid him and went on my way. I probably said maybe three words to him while I was there, I think he knew how I felt about him.


----------



## havasu (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope you shoved gum into the locks before you left.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2013)

Should have.


----------

